# T Wrench....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

When I purchased my Spartan 300 & accessories back in 2010 it came with an aluminum T wrench/nut driver which wore out/rounded out in around 1 year so I bought another one from DCD that was also aluminum which also wore out after 1 year. Since then I've been using an all steel one which I purchased from eBay.

Yesterday I received a cutter and accessory lot that I won on eBay and it included 3 nice older style Spartan T wrenches which look like aluminum but are much heavier and stick to a magnet.

I suppose the steel ones lasted forever so they had to do something :whistling2:

Sucks that these companies have to go cheap 



http://www.spartantool.com/miscellaneous-pages-586.php


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

that's what you get with a WUSSY machine. billy


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

breid1903 said:


> that's what you get with a WUSSY machine. billy


I resent that remark.. I love my 300, 100, and 1065  it's the new Trojan knockoffs I don't care for.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

antiCon said:


> I resent that remark.. I love my 300, 100, and 1065  it's the new Trojan knockoffs I don't care for.


......wait for it......


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's only 11 bucks for the t wrench, 

Yea, it's not going to last long


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

I've had mine for about 2 years and its still in good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

antiCon said:


> I resent that remark.. I love my 300, 100, and 1065  it's the new Trojan knockoffs I don't care for.


 
I think Trojan calls me everytime I post....I'm an owner operator...to busy for that! :furious:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> I've had mine for about 2 years and its still in good shape. :thumbsup:



Yeah but I'm actually rodding sewers not jetting them so my tool is seeing some usage :whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> It's only 11 bucks for the t wrench,
> 
> Yea, it's not going to last long




You're not gettinit, sorry gettinit 

I bet the steel ones were $7.00 and lasted a lifetime :blink:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> that's what you get with a WUSSY machine. billy




Lets hook my 300 and your K-Stupid up nose to nose & stomp the foot peddle/slam the lever, mash the gas at the same time and we'll see which machine goes spinning for a nice ride :laughing:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Funny thing is when I open the back door of my van to choose the k60 or the 300 they both say "pick him not me" because they know that are about to have to go do a root infested line I should be using the 1065 on lol


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Funny thing is when I open the back door of my van to choose the k60 or the 300 they both say "pick him not me" because they know that are about to have to go do a root infested line I should be using the 1065 on lol


:yes::laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Those cable gloves by spartan do not last like they did years ago. Save your $24.00 plus shipping and buy elsewhere. I bought two pairs thinking I'd go a long distance... first pair blew apart on the back side of the glove... !!!! 

They are more pliable but not long lasting. Few hits of chemicals in a drain, gone. Never could grasp the ugly gloves mentality as it looks like it would grab instantly and tear your hands off, unless you have them heavily coated.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I can give you a LONG List of the differences
between "TROJAN" and Spartan machines :thumbsup:
#1 Heavy duty 16 gauge handle for extra strength and long life,
#2 Drums are aluminum & magnesium spun which allows the machine to be lighter weight and free from rust,
#3 Thick tubular internal distributor arm provides smooth operation when pushing and pulling cable, this is a heavy grade type 
sch 40 tubular steel and will not wear out !
#4 10" run flat tires for easy maneuverability 
in doors and out, 
I could go on but you have to take one out for spin to really know what a GOOD sewer machine can do for you ! :thumbup:*


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> *I can give you a LONG List of the differences
> between "TROJAN" and Spartan machines :thumbsup:
> #1 Heavy duty 16 gauge handle for extra strength and long life,
> #2 Drums are aluminum & magnesium spun which allows the machine to be lighter weight and free from rust,
> ...


Does it cost any extra if you don't want flat tires? :laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*OH I forgot to mention the TROJAN T handle
is made of all steel and doe's not wear out ! :whistling2:
*


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *I can give you a LONG List of the differences
> between "TROJAN" and Spartan machines :thumbsup:
> #1 Heavy duty 16 gauge handle for extra strength and long life,
> #2 Drums are aluminum & magnesium spun which allows the machine to be lighter weight and free from rust,
> ...




I would love to take one for a test drive. Just drop a Pony off at my house and I'll put it to use ASAP and tell you what I think of it. Possibly purchase it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Those cable gloves by spartan do not last like they did years ago. Save your $24.00 plus shipping and buy elsewhere. I bought two pairs thinking I'd go a long distance... first pair blew apart on the back side of the glove... !!!!
> 
> They are more pliable but not long lasting. Few hits of chemicals in a drain, gone. Never could grasp the ugly gloves mentality as it looks like it would grab instantly and tear your hands off, unless you have them heavily coated.




I still have several pair of the Spartan & Ridgid leather gloves (that come with the pistol rodders) sitting in my garage. I don't like leather it soaks up the stink :blink:


Ugly gloves are great for rodding but the deep pores catch all the poo & grease 


I use grapler gloves which I now see are discontinued. Good thing I still have several cases I bought off eBay for next to nothing 

http://www.cometsupply.com/pm/ANS2436210P1/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I would love to take one for a test drive. Just drop a Pony off at my house and I'll put it to use ASAP and tell you what I think of it. Possibly purchase it.


*Yes just send me a PM with the credit card you want it on and we will ship one right out to you :thumbsup:*


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *Yes just send me a PM with the credit card you want it on and we will ship one right out to you :thumbsup:*





I think Trojan should send me a 90 day loaner on a Pony so I can test it in the field to see how good of machine it is over my 300 :thumbsup:


If I like it there will be no shipping it back, you'll get my credit card info :thumbup:


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

What he said ^^^^^^


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Trojan can not build them fast enough for the paying customers
so we have none to loan out,
Besides if you used the PONY then returned it it would then be a used machine !
And you would still have to pay for it,
Like the man said in the china shop
you break it you buy it !
*


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *Trojan can not build them fast enough for the paying customers
> so we have none to loan out,
> Besides if you used the PONY then returned it it would then be a used machine !
> And you would still have to pay for it,
> ...




I understand I just thought I'd ask I'll probably be buying a new 300 in the next year or 2 as I like to keep my equipment looking fresh for me & the customers.

The Trojan improvements all look good on paper but seeing is believing and there is just not enough positive feedback out there right now for me to pull the trigger on the Pony over the 300.


----------

